# Railroad Ron



## railroadron (May 9, 2012)

I just come off the high line recently and had an encounter I d like to share with the community as word spreads quickly. As a matter of fact it spread so quick, I heard a ball face lie about me in Pasco just 2 days after the incident. First of all I stand on whats right period and I m not your friend if you do people wrong. Most of you who ve ever ridden with me or even know me know that I m particular about the company I drink with and ride with. Sure I buddy up and ride with others but rarely do I share the same car as another especially if it requires bedding down. I dare another to say they ve ever seen me drunk..drink yes..drunk no! I ran into the scum bags Bubba and Duncan in whitefish as I was west of town alone on the river. I had some good dank and offered the two aboved mentioned pieces of shit as any decent man would which they took as an invitation to sit and yuk it up over some beer. Because I m careful about who I drink with.. I pretended to drink my beer (i had my own) as to keep my wits about myself because something was not right about either of them. The more they drank..the loser their mouths became and it wasnt long before they told me how they were self appointed judges, deciding who could and could not ride which is ridiculous in my opinion. So these fuck monkeys then started bragging about the "Kids" they d lured onto trains and pushed them off on the other side of the hump near Browning and Cutbank with great detail. They even spoke of a couple who they d thrown the dude off turning their attention to the lone female who jumped willingly to avoid violation..When they began laughing about it which infuriated me I picked up a solid river rock and kissed Bubbas head with it ..exposing the white meat. With him peacefully gurgling and out of his misery I turned my attention to Duncan and bare handed beat his ass around the river until i was tired..then I cut his pants off (cause he wouldn t remove them willingly) and sent him to town in need of a dentist and stitches. I don not apologize for this and I ask those of you who might hear of this know the truth before you judge me. I also cut bubbas beard of with my much duller blade which you cant miss. I f you run into these bitch fucks tell em you know the truth and stay away from them and these idiots who call themselves the high line wrecking crew. They are no Good. And if any of you highliners disagree..I ll be back on the highline solo in june and we can talk about it. But don't lie on me and say I fucked you up in your sleep as i heard..or went into a drunking rage and used a bat..where the fuck u gonna find a bat in the middle of nowhere in the rockies..? Fuckin dumbasses. Keep it 100..it ll make you a better person who can sleep in peace at night


----------



## bryanpaul (May 9, 2012)

damn................i probly would have just got up and left before shit got crazy...........damn........ right on for standin up to some peices of shit who were probably long overdue for a beatdown


----------



## wizehop (May 9, 2012)

YA man, respect.


----------



## menu (May 9, 2012)

kids are kids. money says most of what they say is bullshit. I dont think Id be posting all over a social network the details to such an event. rule #1. dont tell on yourself. I


----------



## railroadron (May 9, 2012)

I feel ya menu..However..I ride and I ride hard..intended it to be more of a warning as well as be heard and allow the truth to be revealed before word out travels me.


----------



## menu (May 10, 2012)

yeah. seems to be a few people out there want to get at you. pretty sure I heard another rumor. but it is what it is. shits not like it used to be when I started riding. lots changed in the last 4 or 5 years. Ive been riding riding for a long time. back in the day you fuck up we either made you never want to chance being seen again. or we make you disappear. but gone are the days. now kids are cop callers and snitches. guess they should stay off the rail


----------



## keg (May 10, 2012)

you did a good thing..but like others already said,putting it on here is not smart.evidence is what it is.thats why i do not understand people puting pictures on here,or even taking pictures while on trains,evidence.but good jub even if they were full of shit just the fact they thought that was cool to talk about.but now you gotta watch your back all the time so was it worth it?


----------



## wizehop (May 11, 2012)

Writing online, or posting pictures isn't enough to get a conviction....there is no prof he is telling even an ounce of truth. Same with vids and photos..need time and place to get a conviction, neither of which you can get with most. I wouldn't worry too much on the Law..I know most kids go talking shit about it but are scared shitless about the simplest things....Crusty fuckers..thats a different story.
Im not an overly violent man but I do respect people who are willing to stand behind their convictions. Some people need to be dealt with in the only way they would understand. If these kids did what was stated above they deserve a lot worse...ten fold if their bragging about it. It doesnt surprise me one bit that they would go talking shit, then the second they get there asses served to them they go running crying foul.

Its almost too bad we couldn't have roving bands going around setting some of these kids straight.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 11, 2012)

I think I smelled some of that bullshit you spoke of, Mr. Railroad. If we are speaking of the same bullshit--it was pretty bullshitty. Bullshit stinks, its ok to say when you smell it, folks.


----------



## outskirts (May 11, 2012)

keg said:


> thats why i do not understand people puting pictures on here,or even taking pictures while on trains,evidence.


Good point, I don't worry about pics though, I'm sure I've had an FBI file for years because of past activism. If they see me on here
they'll be like "well at least Mr. ***** is staying out of the paper and behaving himself these days", lol.


----------



## 1544c (May 11, 2012)

i've shared my beer with a few people that end up being total shitheads,hell yeah it sucks.
good job on the beat down though, vigilante justice


----------



## wokofshame (May 11, 2012)

Well there was a Bubba who was ftra but I'm pretty sure he's either dead or retired, you gotta be careful, most people who volunteer to you that they're ftra, or wrecking crew are full of it. And quite possibly their stories were BS too, trains go thru Browning @ 50 and that is a speed pretty likely to kill you. It would have been in the paper at some time or other.
I have a friend that was wrecking crew, she is retired. They are all old fucks, 40+, and trainriding combined with heavy alcohol and drug use does not do wonders for the body. Some of them are good people and some not so much.
The only thing I can say is that I don't like vigilantes any more than I do cops. What they were bragging about is fucked, but what you're bragging about is pretty fucked, too


----------



## venusinpisces (May 11, 2012)

It's interesting that just about every single person in this thread has taken the original post at face value, with the exception of the one forum member who is significantly older than most people on this site. I'm not saying I know what happened but it's probably a good idea to remain skeptical of the heroic stories of random internet strangers, at least until you get to know them better or they have proven themselves. MURT also makes a good point, that it's entirely possible that the kids in question could have just been talking shit, in which case they would hardly be deserving of "stitches and a dentist".


----------



## joaquim33 (May 11, 2012)

IF ron's story is true, whether those guys stories were full of bull crap or not they sound like they got what was coming to them. maybe they were just bullshitting, but if someone is gonna brag about throwing a kids off trains so they can rape their girlfriends, they should duly accept the consequences if someone takes them at their word and beats the living shit out of them.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 11, 2012)

From what I've seen, plenty of traveling kids like to talk shit about what a "vicious" person they are in front of their friends, but when you catch them alone it's an entirely different story. Also, the thing to keep in mind about leaving someone with a life-altering injury is that their chances of turning into a violent scumbag are a lot of times much greater then they would have been before. That's the big problem with "vigilante justice", as well as the criminal justice system, that they both have the tendency to make people feel persecuted and therefore not responsible for the things they may have done, while also amping up their hostility level so they can justify further assaults. It's interesting that people here are so supportive of such an openly sadistic act, but if the same act of violence had been committed by a police officer, you better believe people here would be up in arms.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 11, 2012)

Sounds like ole' Ron here is more of a wrecking crew than the two douche bags in question. I agree with Murt, under 40 and claiming wrecking crew = liars. Most of the wrecking crew I know would've acted very similar to Ron if some punk started talking about throwing kids off trains and raping young women. A lot of the still living wrecking crew are parents themselves and WOULD NOT take kindly to that kinda talk.

Also I haven't heard anything about ftra Bubba for years, I highly doubt its the same one.


----------



## railroadron (May 11, 2012)

these werent kids..they are in their 40's. and regardless of their claim to fame..they have no business bragging about such acts whether true or not. I didnt doubt it cause they both corroborated in sync specific details and there was a point I began feeling a possible threat. Its also been my understanding because of the exposure the highline has received in the years..they keep quiet about things which points to somebody not doing there job by keeping us from riding.


----------



## joaquim33 (May 11, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> From what I've seen, plenty of traveling kids like to talk shit about what a "vicious" person they are in front of their friends, but when you catch them alone it's an entirely different story. Also, the thing to keep in mind about leaving someone with a life-altering injury is that their chances of turning into a violent scumbag are a lot of times much greater then they would have been before. That's the big problem with "vigilante justice", as well as the criminal justice system, that they both have the tendency to make people feel persecuted and therefore not responsible for the things they may have done, while also amping up their hostility level so they can justify further assaults. It's interesting that people here are so supportive of such an openly sadistic act, but if the same act of violence had been committed by a police officer, you better believe people here would be up in arms.


 
there is a difference when 'vigilante justice' when it is spurred on by mob mentality, fear, rumors and heresay. a person has a right to a fair trial by their peers, and to be presumed innocent until proven guilty. IF (that is if rons story is true, which i do not know if it is or not either way) however someone is bragging about being a rapist/murderer, they are essentially saying that they want to be presumed guilty and treated as such, whereas the treatment they most commonly expect is probably fear and respect. what would you do to try and make them feel responsible and show them the error of their ways? what would you do if you were with those two guys and your girlfriend in a boxcar going 50 mph and they told you that story?


----------



## venusinpisces (May 11, 2012)

joaquim33 said:


> there is a difference when 'vigilante justice' when it is spurred on by mob mentality, fear, rumors and heresay. a person has a right to a fair trial by their peers, and to be presumed innocent until proven guilty.


This is exactly the point I was trying to make, that the majority of responses in this thread are, in fact, an example of "mob justice", since presumably no one here witnessed the incident and the majority of responders probably do not know anyone involved. Rushing to congratulate an act of sadistic violence of which you know nothing is not only ignorant, it is dangerous because it supports a culture where indiscriminate acts of retribution are encouraged on the basis of faulty judgement, and without considering the consequences which are often more severe than many of the young people on this site are aware of. It is all too easy to create a psychopath where none existed previously. Of course, there are situations in which acts of self defense are unavoidable, however there are also far too many incidents in which garden variety shit-talking is perceived as a threat where none, in reality, exists. If you thought my post was about encouraging people not to defend themselves, then you have misinterpreted the meaning entirely.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 11, 2012)

joaquim33 said:


> IF ron's story is true, whether those guys stories were full of bull crap or not they sound like they got what was coming to them. maybe they were just bullshitting, but if someone is gonna brag about throwing a kids off trains so they can rape their girlfriends, they should duly accept the consequences if someone takes them at their word and beats the living shit out of them.


And by the way, this is a very serious charge, but the original phrasing was a bit more ambiguous than the way you stated it, meaning that it's hard to know whether a specific accusation of attempted rape was even being made, not to mention that there were no specifics about whether or not the train was even *moving*. Basically there is just way too much that is uncertain about this story to justify acting as judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 11, 2012)

Ms. pisces, I'm so distracted by your avatar that I can hardly make an intelligent post. 
I'll say that starting a thread such as this could foster a culture of violence.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 11, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Ms. pisces, I'm so distracted by your avatar that I can hardly make an intelligent post.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2012)

joaquim33 said:


> what would you do to try and make them feel responsible and show them the error of their ways? what would you do if you were with those two guys and your girlfriend in a boxcar going 50 mph and they told you that story?


And let me just make things clear in case I haven't taken over this thread enough already: cutting off somebody's pants with a knife is never a situation that needs to happen. Think about all the major arteries that could "accidentally" be cut in such a situation. Self-defense is one thing, and totally unnecessary acts of sadistic cruelty towards a person who is unable to defend themselves is another. Violent sadism is the kind of thing that *creates* psychopaths, and this doesn't benefit the community in any way whatsoever.


----------



## scatwomb (May 12, 2012)

Testosterone, story-telling and bragging. Sweet.


----------



## Menyun (May 12, 2012)

Women haha, venusinpisces maybe you should just let men deal with men.... Yes, what he did was against the law, but by no means where the men he was dealing with law abiding themselves so they were delt with by a moral code. Personally I think he should of eliminated the threat all together and just never of spoke of it again. Either way though if you wanna act like a scumbag you deserved to be delt with as such. I'm not sure where alot of you bitches come from, but where im from you dont call the cops you deal with shit on your own and I give Ron props for doing so.


----------



## Dmac (May 12, 2012)

i prefer to leave if i feel violence might be used against me, if i can not, i will use it first, before it can be used on me. i am 46, and rarely have i found two people playing up their own toughness (while drinking) who did not try and prove it eventually. out of simple prudence and want of protecting myself i would have hurt those two as much as i felt necessary to make myself feel safe. i would not have cut the dude's pants off, but would have taken their shoes and tossed them out in the brush. and i feel anyone bragging about rapping should get a beat down. 
it is easy to sit back while you are safe and sound, and make judgement on what others did or did not do. saying what ought to be, whithout being there, is are only tooting your own horn pisces. whereas i have only said what i would do in such a circumstance. if you get rapped i promise to be nice to them so that their potential beat down does not turn them bad.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2012)

Sorry, but most of the people in this thread come off as very naive and unwilling to question tall tales. Just last week there was a thread making some serious accusations about this guy, which has since been deleted. Out of curiosity I looked up the name that was mentioned and up came an article about how a convict with that name escaped from a correctional facility in Atlanta(same city as is listed on his profile). I have no wish to get the state involved so I will not repeat Mr. Railroad's legal name, but I think people need to be a bit more skeptical when a stranger with a history of burning bridges shows up with dramatic stories casting himself as the hero. Because the problem with a community that is usually unwilling to get the law involved is that there is a tendency for violent sociopaths to take over the role that would otherwise be filled by police, and there is no reason to assume that their character is going to be any better. When you are completely anonymous with nobody checking your criminal history, you can be whatever you want to be.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> i feel anyone bragging about rapping should get a beat down....if you get rapped i promise to be nice to them so that their potential beat down does not turn them bad.


Also, what is "rapping"? lololol Oh, and I can tell that you do have a great deal of tender care and concern for rape victims. classy.


----------



## scatwomb (May 12, 2012)

I tend to think most people who talk about themselves online are lying - online identities are constructed to represent what we WISH we were, not what we actually are.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 12, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> I tend to think most people who talk about themselves online are lying - online identities are constructed to represent what we WISH we were, not what we actually are.


 
I have the penis of a porn star. That is a FACT!


----------



## scatwomb (May 13, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I have the penis of a porn star. That is a FACT!


 
Dude, making a homemade porn with your cell phone to send to an ex-girlfriend doesn't make you a pornstar 

I have no doubts about your penis though.


----------



## uncivilize (May 16, 2012)

Law is entirely in your own head. You're living on ideals and fantasy. We are animals, when subjected to certain conditions, we react in certain ways. We are all Charles Manson and Mother Theresa, under the right circumstances.



scatwomb said:


> Testosterone, story-telling and bragging. Sweet.


 
Actually, high testosterone tends to make one confident and self-assured, not overly violent. Low testosterone often causes overcompensation in trying to prove oneself, jockeying for a chance to mate. Even if people aren't conscious of it, this shit still plays out all the time. Of course, all of this is a gross oversimplification; complex hormonal ratios/balances determine a great deal of our behavior and perception of life.


----------



## ipoPua (May 25, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> cutting off somebody's pants with a knife is never a situation that needs to happen. Think about all the major arteries that could "accidentally" be cut in such a situation. Self-defense is one thing, and totally unnecessary acts of sadistic cruelty towards a person who


totally unnecessary acts of sadistic cruelty towards -rapists- are 100% fine in my books. the point you made about not knowing whether the story's true and immediately jumping behind the guy, that i completely agree with and i'm glad you said. but -if- its true and -if- these dudes are proud rapists, then fuck those scumsuckers i'd support doing hella worse than cutting their fucking pants off. thats a pretty damn humane lesson in my eyes, i'd've killed the cunts if i had the chance and ability. there is no punishment too great for rape, and to say cutting their pants off is too far is just ridiculous


----------



## smellsea (May 25, 2012)

yeah, sounds like they were talkin themselves up to almost brag to you about how tough they are like that kind of shit is impressive. and cutting off his pants, that's just an easy way of getting every thing out of his pockets without havin to worry about getting poked by anything. sounds good to me man, there is plenty of times when i hear people bragging about shit like that, i'd love for some one to come around and bash them in the head with a rock.


----------



## donttrip (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok people dont believe everything you read first of all Ron was here at my house he never told me about this story (story is what it is) He told me he makes up things and stories because he feels like it makes him feel important and wanted. The truth of the matter is nothing and I mean nothing that comes out of his mouth is the truth and it's sad how someone his age is not done living in make believe land! He is a poor excuse I took care of him 100% and he had the nerve to not only disrupt my home life he stole from my room mates kid her new bike and he stole 100 bucks from me and my cell phone and sent me a message saying your lucky I didn't take your car wow is that the thanks I get? I did not do anything to him! So don't believe the crap he writes on here he wants to feel wanted needed and loves attention and this is the TRUTH!!!



railroadron said:


> I just come off the high line recently and had an encounter I d like to share with the community as word spreads quickly. As a matter of fact it spread so quick, I heard a ball face lie about me in Pasco just 2 days after the incident. First of all I stand on whats right period and I m not your friend if you do people wrong. Most of you who ve ever ridden with me or even know me know that I m particular about the company I drink with and ride with. Sure I buddy up and ride with others but rarely do I share the same car as another especially if it requires bedding down. I dare another to say they ve ever seen me drunk..drink yes..drunk no! I ran into the scum bags Bubba and Duncan in whitefish as I was west of town alone on the river. I had some good dank and offered the two aboved mentioned pieces of shit as any decent man would which they took as an invitation to sit and yuk it up over some beer. Because I m careful about who I drink with.. I pretended to drink my beer (i had my own) as to keep my wits about myself because something was not right about either of them. The more they drank..the loser their mouths became and it wasnt long before they told me how they were self appointed judges, deciding who could and could not ride which is ridiculous in my opinion. So these fuck monkeys then started bragging about the "Kids" they d lured onto trains and pushed them off on the other side of the hump near Browning and Cutbank with great detail. They even spoke of a couple who they d thrown the dude off turning their attention to the lone female who jumped willingly to avoid violation..When they began laughing about it which infuriated me I picked up a solid river rock and kissed Bubbas head with it ..exposing the white meat. With him peacefully gurgling and out of his misery I turned my attention to Duncan and bare handed beat his ass around the river until i was tired..then I cut his pants off (cause he wouldn t remove them willingly) and sent him to town in need of a dentist and stitches. I don not apologize for this and I ask those of you who might hear of this know the truth before you judge me. I also cut bubbas beard of with my much duller blade which you cant miss. I f you run into these bitch fucks tell em you know the truth and stay away from them and these idiots who call themselves the high line wrecking crew. They are no Good. And if any of you highliners disagree..I ll be back on the highline solo in june and we can talk about it. But don't lie on me and say I fucked you up in your sleep as i heard..or went into a drunking rage and used a bat..where the fuck u gonna find a bat in the middle of nowhere in the rockies..? Fuckin dumbasses. Keep it 100..it ll make you a better person who can sleep in peace at night


 
*YA KEEP IT "100" RON I'M SURPRISED YOU CAN SLEEP AT NIGHT*


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 1, 2012)

Jesus.


----------



## Menyun (Jun 1, 2012)

If im wrong I apologize but sounds to me like their may be some domestic issues at hand right? were you in some kinda of relationship with this Ron guy? 4 posts from you so im guessing your probably made your account just to bash him? Seems to much like a lovers quirl to me. Either way thx for adding to the enjoyment of the story always love when the ending has a good twist in it.


----------



## ped (Jun 1, 2012)

I hear'd that 'ol Ron feller has the hivie.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## donttrip (Jun 1, 2012)

ped said:


> I hear'd that 'ol Ron feller has the hivie.


That is totally correct


----------



## donttrip (Jun 1, 2012)

Menyun said:


> If im wrong I apologize but sounds to me like their may be some domestic issues at hand right? were you in some kinda of relationship with this Ron guy? 4 posts from you so im guessing your probably made your account just to bash him? Seems to much like a lovers quirl to me. Either way thx for adding to the enjoyment of the story always love when the ending has a good twist in it.


Oh yes by all means we were in a relationship and I am only posting from experience with Ron he lies why would he have not told me this story? Instead he tells me how he makes up stories to post on here because it makes him feel needed and wanted and the only place he feels he fits in. I would not post things about what I know to be true I hate liars!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 1, 2012)

My boyfriend and I almost rode with him. Glad we were unable to make it... Liars sketch me the fuck out...never know what to believe...hope you only lost what was posted on here and no more... :/


----------



## donttrip (Jun 1, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> My boyfriend and I almost rode with him. Glad we were unable to make it... Liars sketch me the fuck out...never know what to believe...hope you only lost what was posted on here and no more... :/


Im just glad he is out of my life for good! Ya I would not ride with him!


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 1, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> Sorry, but most of the people in this thread come off as very naive and unwilling to question tall tales. Just last week there was a thread making some serious accusations about this guy, which has since been deleted. Out of curiosity I looked up the name that was mentioned and up came an article about how a convict with that name escaped from a correctional facility in Atlanta(same city as is listed on his profile). I have no wish to get the state involved so I will not repeat Mr. Railroad's legal name, but I think people need to be a bit more skeptical when a stranger with a history of burning bridges shows up with dramatic stories casting himself as the hero. Because the problem with a community that is usually unwilling to get the law involved is that there is a tendency for violent sociopaths to take over the role that would otherwise be filled by police, and there is no reason to assume that their character is going to be any better. When you are completely anonymous with nobody checking your criminal history, you can be whatever you want to be.


 
That thread was deleted cause it was just his ex talking shit about him and no real content to it. I too found out he escaped from jail and posted it on the old thread and the original poster who's name was "railroadronsex" couldn't even give me a definite yes that it was him. I could not find a date of when the jail break took place so I assumed it was old, but also I don't really care that's the state of Georgia's problem. It's funny you call his story BS put you blindly believe his ex-girlfriends, the double standards of Feminism I guess. The other thread was deleted cause the only content to that thread was ex-girlfriend shit-talking with no evidence or proof even though she said she had proof that old ron was HIV positive but when asked she could not provide this proof to the moderation team. I believe old ron is telling a tale and my first clue is that it's in the story section and yes the words "wrecking crew" was the second give away that this story is BS.


----------



## venusinpisces (Jun 1, 2012)

How does my response here have anything whatsoever to do with feminism? Seriously, the irrational feminists on this thread are the ones who feel that men should be tortured on account of a story that may or may not be true. You are obviously carrying over some resentment from the last thread where we interacted and it really does not apply here. As for me "blindly believing" his ex's story, nowhere here is there an accusation from me. If I seem suspicious (there is a difference between this and blind belief, believe it or not), that's only because I've been around long enough to know that if something seems too good to be true...it usually is. It's interesting that you have a problem with my supposed "blind belief", yet you yourself state that you don't believe him. And who's the one with the double standards?


----------



## Teko (Jun 1, 2012)

well honestly man, unless they actually threatened you, i dont really see the point in beating the shit out of them. if they were bullshitting then that is a chance they took. but still, busting open dudes head with a rock? taking homies pants? wtf. seems like you took it to far man. i dont know you, or anything about you other than what you've posted. but i do know that i dont want to be in the same fucking boxcar as you. fuck man.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 1, 2012)

I do have double standards, I'm an egomaniacal sociopath. But that's beside the point, I thought you were asking why the other thread got deleted but this one hasn't, I apologize if I misunderstood.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 2, 2012)

So, I've decided to rename this thread "Railroad Ron" and put it in the "Untrustworthy" section. But since I think this whole thing is BS anyways I'd like to share what I think.

The first thread that was started to warn people that Railroad Ron is HIV positive and will knowingly give it to you. The thread was started by a new member "railroadronsex" and this was their first post. In the post they said they have proof that he has HIV positive and would PM it to you if you wanted. I don't understand why she didn't just put the proof in the thread, cause once you mention you got proof everyone is going to want to see it. The moderation team asked her for this proof and never got it so the thread was deleted.
Soon after the first thread was started the member "railroadron" put pictures of himself on the site. Before this I thought the thread was just BS, but once he put pics of himself up after this thread was posted I wondered if it was a set-up for attention or something. I even started wondering if the member "railroadron" really is this ron character or just an ex-girlfriend posing as him. I just read this thread recently when it was brought to my attention that the moderation team should do something about this thread. Now I think it's even more likely that "railroadron" is actually one of his exes that made an account just to make him look like a jackass on here and that's why I think this thread was created.
I think the beat-down story at the beginning of this thread is the best evidence I've seen that Ron is a dangerous fellow, but only if it's actually is him admitting to this and not someone else pretending to be him. But even then Men do have a tendency to lie especially in fight stories. Also I'd still like to see this proof of HIV, not that I care but when someone claims they have proof but won't show the proof it negatively affects their credibility.

So in conclusion this is now a warning thread to warn people that Railroad Ron is a shady and untrustworthy person, but like all the threads in this section you have to take them at face value.


----------



## railroadron (Jun 11, 2012)

WOW! I feel lucky to be untrustworthy! Does this mean I'm promoted? The accusations are ridiculous and in an effort to set the story straight I 'll give it to you uncut. The cunt in Question "railroadronsex" and "Donttrip" are the same and have every right to be mad at me. Truthfully Shes my ex and yes i did travel back and forth from GA to CA living with her for several months at a time. As a matter of fact, my fuck game is so on par, this cunt flew me back there twice at her expense. She got pregnant and because she s an old she had to abort which is cool because she has no buisness raising kids anyway. She knew i was a traveler and knew that when i feel the need to go..I GO! She got so emotionally attatched and didnt want to see me go..she sliced up my backpack in efforts to keep me tied down. So in return I took a gram of speed, 100 dollars and her phone to disrubt her meth sales and aggravate her and left everything I had minus a few essential and laptop. This is merely a lovers spat and if this qualifies me as untrustworthy, fine and so be it. If ya ll get that proof please post for all to see cause If i got it..i got it from her


----------



## railroadron (Jun 11, 2012)

I d also like to add that she created the account to spy on me and my whereabouts..even asking to hook up with me. She knows this is my community and way of life. She s mad and trying to bash me! But its all good..I travel solo anyways and could care less if i m untrustworthy cause i ask NOBODY FOR ANYTHING! Im a traveler and always will be


----------



## railroadron (Jun 11, 2012)

Bash away!!!!! yes melissa, I did take you for a gram of speed and 100 dollars and your phone to aggravate the shit out of you. You shouldnt of tried to keep me tied down and off the road by slashing my backpack to shreds. Its called less than equal compensation and be glad i didnt take all your dope or all your money..only what I NEEDED.


----------



## railroadron (Jun 11, 2012)

and by the way melissa..you re pretty clever creating that account. I didnt know donttrip was you till today. You sly devil! you even hit on me asking me if you could ride with me knowing i was your man ...seeing if i d take the bait...WOW. you are cool!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 11, 2012)

it's been put in this section for the reasons pheonix stated previously.

the accounts railroadronsex and donttrip have been both banned for creating multiple accounts (IP addresses match).

to avoid anymore drama that no one cares about, this thread has been closed.


----------

